# Problem with CARP



## mariouzae (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a problem to configure CARP on FreeBSD 9. 

I compiled new kernel with new entry "device carp" with sucessfully, but when I create the carp, I can not ping or routing through the interface.

See my rc.local configuration. I have the same configuration on another FreeBSD 8 working.


```
ifconfig_em0="inet 201.33.xx.1/24"
cloned_interfaces="carp0"
ifconfig_carp0="vhid 1 advskew 0 pass carppass 201.xx.xx.2/24"
```

This is my carp0:


```
carp0: flags=49<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> metric 0 mtu 1500
        inet 201.xx.xx.2 netmask 0xffffff00
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        carp: MASTER vhid 1 advbase 1 advskew 0
```


I can not do nothing through this vip-interface.

See my table routing:


```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            201.xx.xx.xx       UGS         0        0    em0
127.0.0.1          link#5             UH          0        0    lo0
192.168.255.252/30 link#2             U           0       16    em1
192.168.255.253    link#2             UHS         0        0    lo0
201.xx.xx.0/24     link#1             U           0      720    em0
201.xx.xx.1        link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
201.xx.xx.2        link#6             UH          0        2  carp0
```

Someone can help me on this question?

Thanks a lot!

Mario


----------



## mariouzae (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am on vmware infrastructure and then i have that allow promiscuous mode on my vshitch. Now carp work fine.

Thanks a lot.

Mario


----------

